# Free Social Anxiety Treatment (Philadelphia, PA)



## DrexelSATP (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you have trouble speaking in public? Do you have a hard time making friends? Are you shy? If you are an adult who has these problems and you live in the greater Philadelphia area, contact the Drexel University Anxiety Treatment Program at 215-571-4257 to learn if you are eligible to participate in our free treatment research study for adults suffering from social phobia. No mediation is involved. To participate in this study, you must have the ability to speak and read fluent English. To learn more, please visit: http://www.drexel.edu/coas/psychology/anxietyresearch/


----------

